# on sidotu



## Gordon Freeman

Ja Klonkku *on* *sidottu* Sormuksen
kohtaloihin.

Miten yleensä voi määrittää, onko rakenne olla + adjektiivi vai passiivinen verbaalinen muoto? Objectiivina toimivan sanan sijan perusteella pelkästään?


----------



## Marko55

Jos ymmärsin kysymyksesi oikein, halusit tietää, milloin passiivin partisiippi (esim. *sidottu*) on puhtaasti verbimuoto ja milloin sillä on adjektiivinen merkitys.

Tietääkseni tähän ei ole mitään kovin hyvää sääntöä. Joskus voi auttaa, kun tekee partisiipista attribuutin. Esim.:
Asunto on kalustettu. (_The flat is furnished_.)
→ kalustettu asunto (_the furnished flat_)
Tässä lauseessa *kalustettu*-sanalla on adjektiivinen merkitys.

Vertaa:
Kakku on syöty. → (_syöty kakku / the eaten cake_) → puhtaasti verbimuoto
_Syöty kakku_ on kieliopillisesti oikein, mutta se ei ole niin kiinteä käsite kuin esim. _kalustettu asunto_.

Voimme myös kysyä:
Millainen asunto on? Kalustettu. (PARTIISIIPPI ADJEKTIIVINA)
Millainen kakku on? Syöty. (???) (EI ADJEKTIIVISTA MERKITYSTÄ)

Englannin kielessä predikatiivinen merkitys näkyy verbimuodosta selvästi:
The wall *is* painted. = Seinä on maalattu.
The wall has been painted. = Seinä on maalattu.

Ymmärsinkö kysymyksesi oikein?


----------



## DrWatson

Marko55 said:


> Englannin kielessä predikatiivinen merkitys näkyy verbimuodosta selvästi:
> The wall *is* painted. = Seinä on maalattu.
> The wall has been painted. = Seinä on maalattu.


Ero tulee esille suomessakin mutta vain silloin, kun subjekti on monikollinen:
_The apartments are furnished = Asunnot _*ovat kalustettuja *(adjektiivisesti käytetty partisiippi)
_The apartments have been furnished = Asunnot _*on kalustettu *(verbimuoto)


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Kiitos, Marko! Joo, ymmärsit oikein. Siis ei ole hyvää sääntöä. Vaan jos kaski tulkintaa on mahdollinen, mitä keinoja voidaan käyttää, adverbiaaleja tai muita, välttämääkseen erehdys, vai ei koskaan vaivata siitä?


----------



## Marko55

Nyt en valitettavasti ymmärrä, mitä tarkoitat erehdyksellä. Mielestäni ei ole iso ongelma kielen käytön kannalta, jos ei tiedä, onko passiivin partisiipilla adjektiivinen merkitys. Jos olet kiinnostunut teoriasta, periaatteessa kysymys on vain siitä, miten suomen kielen adjektiiveja käytetään. Siis esim. _syöty kakku_ on kieliopillisesti oikein, mutta täytyy tietää, millaiseen lauseeseen se sopii:
Syöty kakku oli hyvää. (???)
Ostan huomenna syödyn kakun. (???)
Voisitko antaa minulle syödyn kakun reseptin? (???) 

Saamme järkevän lauseen, jos lisäämme *puoliksi*-sanan:
Pöydällä oli puoliksi syöty kakku. (_a half eaten cake_).

Suomea vieraana kielenä opiskeleva voisi mahdollisesti tehdä virheitä monikollisissa muodoissa. Esim.:
1) Asunnot on kalustettu viime vuonna.
2) Asunnot ovat kalustettuja viime vuonna. (???)

Toinen lause ei kuulosta hyvältä, koska lauseeseen ei sovi adjektiivinen merkitys. Tähän lauseeseen ei sovi muutkaan adjektiivit, esim:
Asunnot ovat pieniä viime vuonna. (???)
Tässäkin tapauksessa auttaa, jos opiskelija ymmärtää, miten suomen kielen adjektiiveja käytetään.


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Marko, tunnen että saattaa olla aikaa koskevaa eroa, kuten lauseiden

Asunto on kalustettu ja
Asunto kalustettiin valillä.

Riippuen siitä miten katsotaan, lause saattaa liittyä jollain tavalla puhujan nykyiseen hetkeen tai ei.

Eikö siinä jotakin järkea?


----------



## Marko55

a) Asunto on kalustettu.
b) Asunto kalustettiin.

Nyt en ymmärtänyt, miten lause b) liittyy tähän aiheeseen. Se on imperfektilause, joka voi viitata vain menneisyyteen.
_ _ _

Tätä samaa kysymystä voimme pohtia muissakin kielissä. Esim. _avattu ikkuna_ on saksaksi:
*das geöffnete Fenster*

Voimme kysyä, kumpi tulkinta on oikein tietyssä kontekstissa:
a) Das Fenster ist geöffnet. (Zustandspassiv = tilapassiivi)
b) Das Fenster ist geöffnet worden. (Vorgangspassiv = tapahtumapassiivi)

Tilapassiivi: voidaan kysyä, millainen tilanne on nyt (painotetaan tekemisen tulosta)
Tapahtumapassiivi: voidaan kysyä, mitä on tapahtunut (painotetaan tekemistä)
Bedeutung und Verwendung der zwei Passivformen – kapiert.de

Vertaa suomen kieleen:
a) Asunnot ovat kalustettuja. (painotetaan tekemisen tulosta)
_The flats are furnished._
b) Asunnot on kalustettu. (painotetaan tekemistä)
_The flats have been furnished._


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Marko55 said:


> Vertaa suomen kieleen:
> a) Asunnot ovat kalustettuja. (painotetaan tekemisen tulosta)
> _The flats are furnished._
> b) Asunnot on kalustettu. (painotetaan tekemistä)
> _The flats have been furnished_



Pidän anteeksi jos esitän ajatuksiani hiukan hankalasti. Tarkoitin juuri niitä eroja. Toinen lause kertoo tuloksesta, ja toinen tekemisestä. Mutta jos yhdestä asunnosta puhutaan, molemmat lauseet tulevat yhteen samaan muotoon, mutta ero pysyy. Miten tässä tapauksessa voi erottaa sävyjä?


----------



## Marko55

*Substantiivi yksikössä*

suomi:
Asunto on kalustettu.

englanti:
The flat is furnished.
The flat (was / has been) furnished.


Puhuminen ja kirjoittaminen
Kun puhut tai kirjoitat suomea, ongelmaa ei ole. Lause on aina oikein. 

Tekstin/puheen ymmärtäminen
Kun luet tekstiä tai kuuntelet puhetta, konteksti ratkaisee, painotetaanko tekemistä vai tekemisen tulosta. Esim.:
1)  _Asunto on kalustettu_ _viime vuonna._
2)  _Asunto on kalustettu ja kodikas._ (asuntoilmoitus, www.tori.fi)

Ensimmäisessä lauseessa painotetaan tekemistä. Voidaan kysyä:
Milloin asunto on kalustettu?

Toisessa lauseessa on toinenkin adjektiivi, joten lause painottaa tekemisen tulosta. Voidaan kysyä:
Millainen asunto on?

Jos käännät lauseet 1 ja 2 venäjäksi, käännätkö *kalustettu*-sanan samalla tavalla? Jos tämä ei auta, voit kääntää lauseet englanniksi.


----------



## Gordon Freeman

Kiitos Marko! Uskon käsittäneeni aatteen .

Teen heti varoitus - olen ainoastaan puhuja, ei kielentaiteilija, siis ota sanani with a little pinch of salt. 
Venäjässä verbit ovat äärimmäisesti joustavia. 

меб*е*ль - kalusteet
меблировать - kalustaa (johtuu eriläisestä juuresta) 
квартира - asunto, feminine
дом - talo, masculine

On kaksi partisiippeja

меблированн*ый/ая/ое/ые (*mascul/femin/neuter/plural*) -*pitkä muoto, käytetään adjectiivisesti tai predikatiivina.

меблирован/а/о/ы - lyhyt muoto, käytetään ainoastaan predikatiivina


Adjectival use
меблированн*ая* квартира - kalustettu asunto
меблированн*ый* дом - kalutettu talo
меблированн*ые* квартир*ы*/дом*а - *plural

Predikatiivina
квартира (будет/был*а*) меблирован*а   *- asunto on kalustettu (will be furnished/ was furnished) 

дом (будет/был) меблирован - talo on kalustettu

квартиры/дома (буд*ут*/был*и*) меблирован*ы *- asunnot ovat kalustettu

Passiivi
квартиру/дом/квартиры/дома  меблиру*ют* - asunto/asunnot/talo/talot kalustetään (heti) 

......................... буд*ут* (passive form of olla in future)   меблировать (1 infinitiivi) - future impersonal forms

......................... меблирова*ли* - Venäyällä on vain ainoaa menneisyytta, joten molemmat talo on kalustettu ja talo kalustettiin. 

Siis adjektiivisessä käytössa käytetään partisiippeja.

Passiivissä käytössä käytetään persoonalisija verbin muotoja, tarkemmin 3 persoona monikko

Vertaa
Они меблируют - He kalustavat. 
Меблируют-  Kalustetaan.


----------

